# Employee rights



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

I wondered if I could have some advise.....

I am informing my employer tomorrow of our intentions to adopt.  I want this information to remain confidential within the leadership team as I manage a large department.  I am concerned, as something may go wrong with the process or it might take longer etc (over anxious) but if my department knew in the early stages I feel it would make my position as department leader unmanageable. 

Do I have, first the right to say this, and are they obligated to keep this confidential?

I am going to phone the union in the morning before I meet with my head, but wondered if anyone had an experience of this.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

They should keep it confidential. They wouldn't be telling everyone if you were having treatment and in that respect it is no different. 
You know your head better but I'd be saying something along the lines of ' we are doing this, I'd like it to be kept confidential at the moment because of xyz'. If they reply they need to tell people I'd then go into what your union has said. No point going in quoting your union if they turn round and say yes I understand.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you!

I am concerned as I started the position in September and it has been a challenge getting people on side and needing to make changes that are met with resistance.  They are all very pally and there is one person that would be informed in my department, and I know that it would....

Oh I shouldn't but you never guess.... Not the reason, but in preparation of me leaving. 

I am probably over sensitive and over worried, but it's not been an easy transition there!!

Gulp!!


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you need to tell them now? I told my employer earlier but I knew they would be supportive and that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Workshop day coming up very soon.... So I told my line manager before the Easter holidays, but have opportunity to do day 1 next week and really want to, so need to face the music!

So in a bind really.... I guess I could ask line manager, but think that would out her in a really difficult position and not sure how soon they will right to them as a school.


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry for my stupidity here but why are you telling them at all?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Your employer is asked for a reference bethlehem so you have no choice.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

And it's a school so they will contact ASAP, as contact all places where we have worked with children/vulnerable adults and I can't just book holiday for a day off in term time x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

I work for a large corporate company & they contacted HR for references with no contact to my manager...I told my manager we where going through the process but exaggerated and knew it would be a lot quicker than I said...told him around 2yrs...didn't tell him I was actually leaving until 27days prior to panel to avoid being made redundant & not having a leg to stand on!

Good luck  

X


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

It's a tricky one and I can see your dilemma. Not all HS need employer refs but working with children etc would give rise to one anyways. Your head doesn't need to tell anyone so I think I'd be honest about why you need the day off but say you don't even know if you'll be accepted blah blah at this stage and you would prefer she didn't tell anyone until you have been accepted and you advise this. Stress at this point you would only want to share with those that need to know as it's very private to you and DH and you will work with Head re any planning for taking time off but this could be such a while away (I said about 2-3yrs possibly) etc etc

Good luck x


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

I agree with LoopyLou. I've been honest with my Head from the start and although they've had a mini-fright over the uncertainty of it all, they've been largely supportive. It has been up to me all the way to inform colleagues, and it's only through my inability to keep quiet about anything I'm excited about that half the staff team know already.

I may be being controversial here, but I think being a school is actually beneficial in terms of it forcing you to be open with your employer from the beginning and facilitates the process of working together. I keep my Head updated on any upcoming dates based on meetings with my social worker and they know that there have been and will be the odd day when I have to run straight from work. Tomorrow I get to inform them of my panel date and I'm sure that will inspire a mini-panic but all will be well.

Good luck x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks ladies x

I guess am over thinking!  It's happening... So got to do it, and if my dept become challenging when in knowledge of info, that is for her to deal with I guess!!

Congrats starry - amazing how soon they give you key dates!


----------

